
Peeking Inside DNNs with Information Theory - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/peeking-inside-dnns-with-information-theory-27ca65063d38
======
gwern
The paper in question is a bit controversial, and the debate around it
should've been summarized more instead of just presented as Word of God. For
example, it's unclear that you really need lossy compression given that there
are _fully invertible_ CNNs (ie CNNs you can run backward to get back the
original image input).

